# strange behaviour



## sandman (Apr 15, 2008)

hi all,

another question regarding mollies. 
one of my baloon mollies, has taken to occasionally swimming vertically. at first i was worried that there was something wrong, but after doing this for about half an hour, on and off, it went back to swimming normally. 

is this normal behavior or should i be looking out for something more sinister?
:fish:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is it after a meal? Sometimes those compacted little fish seem to swim vertically after eating. neon tetras do also.
I think the food in the tummy pushes on the swim bladder.


----------



## sandman (Apr 15, 2008)

hhhhhmmmmm,
unlikely i think, as i fed the tank about 12 hrs previous to seeing this behaviour, 'though i have been away from the tank for the day so it may have been going on when i wasn't there.


----------

